# weird firmware issues with wifi driver (iwlwifi / iwlmvm)

## petan

Hi,

I upgraded my kernel and ever since I got this weird, errors when I reboot:

[   74.736025] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-23.ucode failed with error -2

The weird thing about it is that when I keep trying to reload iwlwifi module long enough, it eventually succeeds in loading, it loads another module called iwlmvm and wi-fi start working.

If I load iwlmvm directly, wi-fi works right away. I think that my old kernel didn't use iwlmvm at all, so this looks like some new driver or driver for entirely different wi-fi although it works with mine as well. Does anyone have a clue what is up with that? My wi-fi is

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 59)

----

```

Trying modprobe:

[   74.730607] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-23.ucode failed with error -2

[   74.730609] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[  123.134707] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounting ext2 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[  123.137176] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: (null)

Trying modprobe:

[  136.167278] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-22.ucode failed with error -2

[  136.167280] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Falling back to user helper

Trying modprobe: (huray)

[  197.611189] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 21.302800.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[  197.612284] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7265, REV=0x210

[  197.614292] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.614742] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.688354] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[  197.690523] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[  197.701155] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  197.702958] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.703785] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.769175] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.769625] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.790905] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  197.798970] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.799420] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.864854] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.865304] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  197.889211] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  197.901860] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  209.197351] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  209.197800] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  209.263604] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  209.264055] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  209.288700] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[  212.944619] wlp2s0: authenticate with e8:40:f2:fa:e1:6a

[  212.950293] wlp2s0: send auth to e8:40:f2:fa:e1:6a (try 1/3)

[  212.952240] wlp2s0: authenticated

[  212.952971] wlp2s0: associate with e8:40:f2:fa:e1:6a (try 1/3)

[  212.956455] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from e8:40:f2:fa:e1:6a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

```

3 times tried to load same module, twice failed, then for no reasons succeeded... huh?

----

well I just figured that virtualbox-modules from portage isn't working with this kernel anyway so I will probably have to go back to previous one... so bad, this is first kernel that actually has drivers for my GPU :/ so either I have virtualbox or faster graphics lol

joys of new hardware...

[Moderator edit: merged OP's self-responses into the original post, then deleted the self responses.

OP: Generally, if post length permits, you should edit extra information into your first post instead of replying to it.  Some users run a canned search for threads with zero replies as a way of finding posts to answer.  When you replied to yourself, you removed your thread from that list, even though you were not replying to announce that the thread was solved.  Thus, they would no longer see your thread on the list of unanswered threads.

 -Hu]

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Are those "modules" in question in your kernel, "everything" network related, built in or as modules??

Means any dependencies

When you want to check what is in use, you may use

```
lspci -kk
```

And pay attention to those lines than

e.g.

 *Quote:*   

> 	Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore
> 
> 

 

Some hardware needs firmware, we have firmware ebuilds in portage. Do you use the correct package version and package for your current running kernel?

----------

